# Flushing Raw Water system? Barnacle Buster



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Because taking off my heat exchanger requires the removal of the exhaust manifold (dont ask)...PITA!!! I found this product from TRAC Ecological Marine Products. It is also featured in this issue of Practical Sailor.

TRAC Ecological Marine Products

Has anyone used this product and what were your results? Did you use a recirculating unit or just let it sit?

Thanks


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

I have purchased it so we'll see how it does.


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

Ive use similar organic acid commercial boiler descalers both in industry and on my boat with excellent results. Other products were: Marsolve & Rydlyme. 
Such descalers will easily remove the scale but not the base metal ... important since it will not remove the protective (blue/black) ferrous oxide coatings that form on cast iron, etc. Inorganic acids (Muriatic, etc.) will dissolve those ferrous layers and promote the destructive ferric (red) rust. 

I find all of these products invaluable especially in descaling exhaust manifolds where the deposition of calcium carbonate to be the 'worst' in a marine engine ... and since it doesnt attack the base metal, retards the eventual manifold 'pinholes' that one gets when using Muriatic, etc. . 

Small volume recirculation will insure complete scale removal, especially in those areas that have a high buildup .... preferred; but; is not absolutely necessary.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks RichH,

So the alternative to recirculating is to follow similar procedure as if you were winterizing...correct? 

I don't want to purchase a recirculating system, but may try making my own from an old water pump left on the boat...should work?


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

T37,

How did it work??

- CD


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Haven't done it yet...hopefully this weekend


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I spoke with a local marina at the Strickly Sail Show in Philly about a simular thing. They offered a service where they flushed diesel engines with a product just like this one. They claimed that after flushing your diesel it should run a good deal cooler. I plan on making an appointment with them later this summer.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

The MSDS says it is phosphoric acid. The active ingredient in Naval Jelly and most common rust removers, among other things. "Organic" as in "organic chemistry" not "organic foods".<G>

Well, sure, that ought to work. Probably can buy phosphoric acid in some hardware or masonry supplies, too.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Hello,

Quit gettin' technical. Caant a guy make a buck??

- CD


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

CD, I'm all for anyone making a buck any way they can.

I just have no tolerance for the newfangled "We're gonna make our money by MARKETING!!" business. Kids who think they need to drink bottled water from school vending machines...because the water fountain is too declasse?

Nah, not for me. Hey, if they are selling the stuff for the same price as phosphoric acid--I'm all in favor of it. Other than that...<G>...


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Wait, I am drinking the bottled water right now as I type this? Bet you think I am joking, huh??? Nope!!! (Smile)

However, as a chemist, let me ask you to do a little test on that water you are drinking out of the tap. Hopefully Bubba, the minimum wage worker at the treatment plant, remembered to put in the right amount of Cl. Hopefully the local university upstream did not dump too much benzene down the drain. Hopefull those glavanized pipes aren't bleeding too much.

Nah. Go have a glass of recycled water. Bottoms up! You are better off putting some everclear in there with it. Safer!!! HAHA! (smile)

- CD


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Drink, anybody??


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

I think Hellosailor makes a good point here! 

It is easy to get caught in a good marketing campaign. Your comments have reminded me to look closely at a product before I buy, and why this site is so useful. 

I will look into what phosphoric acid cost and see if BB price is tolorable...anyone already know what a gallon cost


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

T37,

Which point was the good point?? A guy can't make a buck every now and then??? Listen, Hello would not even buy a solar stick he is so cheap. He won't even buy a chair he is so cheap. Look how he types on sailnet... it is embarrasing!!


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

lol...to funny


----------

